# Golf R Tire Rotation



## Medic! (Jul 15, 2011)

Hey!

First a quick back story...I own a 2012 Golf R, I ran the original wheels/tires for approx 7500km, then I took my car in for its first oil change, at that time, I had bought new wheels/tires and had them put on. I am now approaching 17000km, so I want to rotate my tires. 

My question is related to directional tires, the awd and what pattern I rotate my tires to.
I did some simple searches and found that it is recommended to rotate rears with fronts, then swap. (ie L back becomes front R), my issue is that my tires are directional, so I just want to ensure that I'm doing the right thing when moving them around. 

Should I get them taken off the rims and moved or just do a front/rear swap?

Thanks!


----------



## afawal2012 (Jan 9, 2013)

Left Front ==> Left Rear
Right Front ==> Right Rear

You can't change sides with directional tires. Many tires guys would not recommend changing sides regardless of the tire because of the direction of rotation.

I would also recommend you rotate the tires a little more often. I did mine every 10k kms.

Good luck.


----------



## Medic! (Jul 15, 2011)

afawal2012 said:


> Left Front ==> Left Rear
> Right Front ==> Right Rear
> 
> You can't change sides with directional tires.


The first part is what I'm saying I've been told to do, however, to the second part, I am not saying move the rim, I'm saying taking the actual tire off the rim, and switching its location. 

I saw a diagram for the tires themselves that would put L rear to front R, R rear to front L, front R to back R and front L to back L. (Back two would swap sides/ends of the car, and fronts would move directly backward)

Please tell me if I'm completely off base:S


----------



## afawal2012 (Jan 9, 2013)

You don't need to take the tire off the rim to do a tire rotation.

Swap Front Right rim and tire, with right rear rim and tire. Repeat for the left side.

Don't cross anything. Repeat every 10k - 15k.


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

It's not worth the $ to be constantly removing the tire in order to use it on the other side of your car. As long as your alignment is good, you will be fine rotating them Front to Back.


----------

